# Lag spike problem with CoD4 :(



## Darvocet

Hey guys, so I finished the single player in 1 day yesterday (super short, but it was way fun!) and I started playing multiplayer. Anyway, no matter what server I go to I've been having this issue so I'm thinking I might be able to fix it using the console or something... anyway, I've been getting what seems to be packet loss/lag spikes (My ping will be initially something like 110-130 and it will every, saaayy, 4 seconds jump up to either like 600 or like 900, and it'll make me warp and reaaaaalllly messes my game up) and then maybe like every 10-12 seconds it'll say "Connection Interrupted" but just real briefly, like it'll flash up on my screen.... anyway, I've never had any problems on any other games with my broadband connection, and it's rated at 7 megs d/l 900 kb upload.. I know it's not my graphics card either cuz I have a GeForce 7800 GTX. I'm completely stumped as to why this is happening, but it does, no matter what server I go on, and I made sure they were in the U.S. too... we do have a wireless network in our house that my roommate and I share, but my computer is the primary one and it is our DSL modem that sends out the router signal to my roommate and it is directly connected to my computer so I don't think/know if that could be the root of any trouble... any help on this would be greatly appreciated, thanks, Peter.

P.S. I've tried turning off all other programs, including processes that are associated with my user name, I've looked at how it performs with other games and it doesn't spike, I've tried opening the ports that the average server uses with my router firewall and I've done speed tests that have shown my downloads to be anywhere from 2500k to 3500k and about 450 upload. Here are my system specs:


Pentium D 3.0 GHZ 2 GB of RAM, GeForce 7800 GTX, 320 gigs of hd space, SB Audigy Z and my Qwest DSL connection is rated at
7 megs with 900k upload but I really normally get about half of each of those...
Oh and here are my specs...


----------



## Hurleylol

I've been looking for DAYS for a thread like this..


i'm getting the exact same problem Darvocet is getting, but i played COD4 the first day on multiplayer and it was fine for quite a long time, but since then its been, join a game.. 70 ping, then 600, then 900 then i wobble and run all over the place, but get rooted to one spot, then i get connection interrupted.

but when i ALT tab and come back in.. it resumes back to normal for like.. 20 seconds and then lags again.

every other game i've tried so far has been completely normal.. even cod2 and cod1.


----------



## pharoah

are the servers you all are playing on have alot of people.it may be the server lagging more so than you.


----------



## Hurleylol

I've tried multiple servers, still no luck. ping spikes and lag outs all over the place.. only this game so far.


----------



## B-Hawk

I was looking everywhere for a thread like this one. It seems this problem doesnt affect a lot of people, but its happening to me too. The only exception being I play COD 4 ON MY 360!!! and it still lags. Right now im using a netgear wpn824 to replace my old linksys router and there is still no change. I even bought a range expander for the old linksys router and put it right next to my xbox with no improvements. I've opened ports, input static ip addresses, etc and nothings worked. Let me now if you find any solutions in the form of tweaking settings on the pc, router, whatever, because i've been at this for weeks.


----------



## Hurleylol

Yeah, I was playing the beta on my 360 and it was fine then (same connection, both wireless) i dont have the 360 version atm though, im going to try getting an ethernet cord into my PC, because frankly.. wireless sucks, i do lose my wireless connection alot, but when its on, most games ARE playable.

the 360 wireless adapter never loses connection, might be my wireless adapter causing the troubles.

i'll get back at you guys if i get a 360 version or fix my PC one.


----------



## pharoah

yeah i used to have a wireless card on my desktop.wireless isnt the best for gaming its fine for net surfing lol.be sure to post back to let us know how it goes.


----------



## skunkworksCT

Hey guys, Im new here. I just wanted to let you know that I have been working on this problem for some time. In XP there was a setting where the wireless connection wizard automatically searched for new connections every 60 seconds, which was easily fixable in the settings tab. Vista is a bit more complicated in that it has a disable for that setting in the menu, yet it seems as if it still does it, even with it disabled. It does improve your "problem with your connection" thing, but it doesn't alleviate the problem. I would suggest disabling this option in the menu, and see how far that gets you. It helped me, at least I can play for a while. Right click on your wireless connection, and turn off "automatically search for new networks" let me know if that helps at all


----------



## pharoah

sounds like that may be useful for those on wireless.


----------



## scream1

Thanks for making this public! I'm in UK and having exact same problem!! no matter what server weather it's 1 on 1 or 25 on 25 playing it lags out... can't even play for 1 minute it's that bad! It seems they are having a lot of problems with multi player PS3 couldn't go online PC's are playing up and now it seems XBOX has same problem. There is no way it is a problem with personal hardware or software. It has to be something on there side. Not sure how it all works but all fingers are pointing there way. I work in the industry and games are rushed out to meet deadlines so the producers and publishers can get the game on the selves and rake in the monies!! happens all the time... such an important feature "multiplayer" should be perfected before release as it's the major selling point of the game. but I'm possitive it's not infinity wards fault Activision were probably breathing hard down there necks to get it released and as a result the customer pays for it. anyway rant over back to the point, I'm sure they are aware of problem and are trying to fix it. All we can do is sit back and wait... again... it's like release date all over again :/ Hope this was of some help. Thanks.


----------



## WaXeD

Well, I know plenty of people who play online with no problems. So, I do not believe it is a server side issue. I will research the problem though, and post back if I find anything about this... I personally don't play CoD4, but my vent server is full of people who play fine.


----------



## skunkworksCT

I personally just went out and bought a crapload of ethernet cable. Screw wireless.. For internet it's great.. for gaming, not so much. I haven't found a fix, and I know its connection side. Both me and my friend play off the same router at different times, him on the ps3 and me on the PC, and we both drop connection or have connection problems, me more than him, which makes no sense seeing I am using vista, which is supposed to diagnose connection issues..


----------



## WaXeD

@skunkworksCT uhmm.. so are you having a problem with CoD4 as well? Yes, wireless is not so great for gaming... I have a good 700 foot of CAT-5 (ethernet) cable running through my place, though I make my own.. anyhow, if you are experiencing a problem, make your own thread please. Also, try to be a bit more descriptive.


----------



## skunkworksCT

Well, essentially, yes, the same problem everyone else is having, I am having. I am running wireless, about 20 feet through a ceiling to my router. I have disabled practically everything I could find in vista that had to do with network detection etc. I am running vista ultimate. was there a fix in an update I skipped or something?


----------



## dragon_king

Too many problems in CoD4. I prefer other games like HALO 3


----------



## pharoah

dragon_king said:


> Too many problems in CoD4. I prefer other games like HALO 3


i think ive seen you say this on a couple of cod4 threads.if you want to discuss halo3 then please start a thread in gaming discussion.


----------



## skunkworksCT

okay guys, well, I searched and searched, and tried just about every tip and trick I could find to fix this problem. First off, it is a problem with the WLAN in vista pinging every 60 seconds, and up until now, I couldnt find a way to fix it. I just tried this program, and it works!! go to: http://www.martin-majowski.de/wlanoptimizer/faq.php


:grin:


----------



## Gelincik

Hi all,
I was having the same problem, so i did some research and benchmarking. It turned out the problem is XP's wireless settings. 

What happens is Windows XP periodically (like every 2mins) checks for new available networks. So If it finds a new network listed higher in the Preferred set that is enabled for auto-configuration, Windows XP will automatically disconnect you from the lesser-preferred network and re-connect you to the more preferred one. However, even there is only one preferred network, it doesn't matter crappy Windows keep checking if there is any better connection around. 

To solve this, and forget about the spiking lags, you should disable the Wireless Zero Configuration and define one main wireless connection. So Windows keeps using it regardless. 

To do so;
-Start -> Run
-Type in "services.msc"
-Click the OK button, which will bring up the services
-Go all the way down, and find Wireless Zero Configuration and select it
-From the menu on the top Action -> Properties
-Stop the service and then change Startup type to Disabled

Restart the computer and define your one and only wireless configuration through Networks and Connections.

If you have no idea what I am talking about here, and if you never heard of services of Windows XP. You better not to change anything. Do it with your own risk.

-g


----------



## zennith777

I have the ps3 version of cod4 and i have jus started lagging. When I first got it I never lagged and it just started after two months of playing. To give u an idea of how long i have been playing, i am a golden cross level 55. So yeah i have been playing for some time. I have a wireless router called linksys and is a router-G. It is connected to another computer and the ps3 is wirelessly connected to theat computer. This is because if i connected the ps3, wirelessly, to linksys then i will get communication errors or i just cannot play online. So please help me fix this lag. I have tried to unplug linksys and i have even turned off both linksys and my internet modem. This just temporarely fixes the problem. Please help me.


----------



## joejohno

skunkworksCT said:


> okay guys, well, I searched and searched, and tried just about every tip and trick I could find to fix this problem. First off, it is a problem with the WLAN in vista pinging every 60 seconds, and up until now, I couldnt find a way to fix it. I just tried this program, and it works!! go to: http://www.martin-majowski.de/wlanoptimizer/faq.php
> 
> 
> :grin:



How does this program help?
what does it do?
how do you use it?
lol i dont really get it 
thanks alot
joejohno


----------



## roh_ultima

so do you have the broadband router
and then another wireless router hooked up to it ?


i just went through this cause i wasn't happy with the broadband/wireless router from my internet provider. i went and purchased another stand alone wireless router

and after that every 20ish seconds i would get a lag spike while playing

i went through a lot of settings and what i did is turned on DMZ
on the broadband/wireless router and said that my new router was
to be the DMZ location

instant fix

my other idea is it because of the dynamic ip assignment, the router
sends out a signal to go...here anyone need an ip ? no ok.....repeat....
with static ip assignment it would just assume no one needs an ip address and not bother.

i will try it later, tomorrow and see if that fixs it too

i mention the dynamic/static ip assignment, just in case you aren't
using 2 routers


----------



## officermartinez

Vista Wireless Gaming LAG (especially on COD4), solved! 

http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1033529723&postcount=1


----------



## Redola

Gelincik said:


> Hi all,
> I was having the same problem, so i did some research and benchmarking. It turned out the problem is XP's wireless settings.
> 
> What happens is Windows XP periodically (like every 2mins) checks for new available networks. So If it finds a new network listed higher in the Preferred set that is enabled for auto-configuration, Windows XP will automatically disconnect you from the lesser-preferred network and re-connect you to the more preferred one. However, even there is only one preferred network, it doesn't matter crappy Windows keep checking if there is any better connection around.
> 
> To solve this, and forget about the spiking lags, you should disable the Wireless Zero Configuration and define one main wireless connection. So Windows keeps using it regardless.
> 
> To do so;
> -Start -> Run
> -Type in "services.msc"
> -Click the OK button, which will bring up the services
> -Go all the way down, and find Wireless Zero Configuration and select it
> -From the menu on the top Action -> Properties
> -Stop the service and then change Startup type to Disabled
> 
> Restart the computer and define your one and only wireless configuration through Networks and Connections.
> 
> If you have no idea what I am talking about here, and if you never heard of services of Windows XP. You better not to change anything. Do it with your own risk.
> 
> -g


Hi everyone, been browsing these, quite frankly awesome forums, looking for a fix for my PS3 Call of Duty 4 connection issues... Found this, just wondering, the OP was talking about PC, but would the quoted fix work for my PS3?? 

If not then, i'll keep 'browsing'. 

Or does anyone know any quick fixes? 



:1angel:


----------

